# Is my system a powerhouse? If not what should I do?



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

Is my system a powerhouse? If not what should I do? I use my system for gaming and in short time will be video editing. Just curious. Thanks!


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Ummm what are the specs?


----------



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

Intel Core 2 Duo 2.66 Ghz Proc., 1066 FSB, 2 g. 667 dimm RAM, 320 Gb. HD, Windows Vista Home Premium, Dell XPS 410, dont know the power supply.
Thanks!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

What video card? And what chipset?


----------



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

I have an ATI Radeon 1300x pro and am not sure which chipset I have


----------



## floydfan (Oct 18, 2006)

terrible system for gaming. not even listing the video card in the initial specs already shows you missed the most important part of a gaming system. a x1300 pro is a low end card, the least you should have in a modern gaming system is a 8600gts or up. the other parts are fine though.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

You really need also to take a look on the side of the power supply and see what brand name and wattage that you have. You can't add a "great" video card unless you have the amps to pull that, so start there and we might be able to help.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I would upgrade the motherboard, power supply, and graphics.


----------



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

its really that bad of a system for gaming!? wow.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The graphics card is a big bottleneck, and the chipset is also probably one as well. The RAM and processor are good.


----------



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

what chipset should i consider getting? would an ati 1900x be good for a video card?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I would look at something like this:

PSU:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817104015
Motherboard:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128044
Video card:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130082
Or:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127284


----------



## floydfan (Oct 18, 2006)

he doesnt need a new mobo, just a video card and psu. the mobo that dell provides won't overclock, but it uses the same chipsets as any other core 2 board, most likely the board he has is a 965, nothing wrong with that...


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Dell buys there boards directly from Intel. I have not found Intel boards to be of good quality. Also, if he gets an nVidia chipset, he can go SLI.


----------



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

is there any other video card that would be a little cheaper? i was thinking of maybe getting an ati radeon 1900 or 1950 with 512 RAM


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I have this card:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127284


----------



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

Would a 1900 512 be good?


----------



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

I also plan on adding in an extra Gig of RAM also to help speed up everything.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Which one?

It would be a little better than the one I posted right above. The problem is that you will need a good 600w+ PSU for the Radeon X1900/X1950 series.


----------



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

if the video card is better and im gonna be adding a ton of stuff anyway i might as well get the psu anyway. thanx man! you guys are awesome. the card should make this a pretty sweet gaming powerhouse. whatd you think?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Should be a nice rig. Good brand name high quality power supply first (please ask any of us what you are looking at before you go out and buy something that won't do the job for you) and then the excellent video cards that have been mentioned. You should be fine.


----------



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8330512&type=product&id=1175389041103 this is the power supply im thinking of buying


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Well, I would not buy any off brand power supply. I would be looking at a Silverstone, a Seasonic, A PC Power & Cooling, a Thermaltake Toughpower, an OCZ, etc. Those brand names are much better than you are looking at IMHO. I saw the OCZ 700 someplace for a much better price than you are looking at and don't remember exactly where, but some of the other ones also. I also saw recently (could look that one up) where there was a 750 Toughpower with a great new case for less than $200. When I have some time later today, will search around for some good deals and post them for you.


----------



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

thank you so much man you guys are truly awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I don't have much time right now, but if you need a new case, here is an awesome deal after mail in rebate: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicati...?EdpNo=2560280

Will keep looking as time permits. This one includes the 750 watt Thermaltake Toughpower which is a powerhouse that will last you through this and another build.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Another couple to look at and I need to get out of here. These are both top of the line supplies:

OCZ Gamestream 700 – a great power supply - $104.99 after mail in rebate

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341002

Antec Trio 650 – Anther excellent supply - $89.99 after mail in rebate

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371001

Thermaltake Toughpower 750 - Top of the line supply - $124.99

http://shop1.outpost.com/product/4894530?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Mushkin 650/750w is also solid:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817812005

Tiger has a good deal on the OCZ 700w with a pretty blue light:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2235424&CatId=2533


----------



## teutoniswolf (Apr 2, 2007)

thanx a lot man, do i have to upgrade mt psu for one of the video cards weve been talking about?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If Dell supplied a 250w PSU like I think they did, then you will need a PSU upgrade for any video card. Even if its a 350w PSU then you should still upgrade for any of the ones we discussed.


----------

